# suggest Good case



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

I was searching for a good case for my built these are my preferences from high to low
-good airflow(prefer large fans)
-price(lesser the better) 
-must fit 2x6950
-Dust filters
-build quality 
-looks

Antec,CM,NZXT,LianLi,Lancool
these are available for me.
Suggest two or three because some models may not be available for me in India.


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I use an Antec 300, which I find extremely suitable. The price was in the right range as well. I have a preference for utilitarian styled cases over the current selection of "bling" cases.

The Antec 200 is also a decent case, but I am not fond of the styling. 

Coolermaster makes very good cases for decent prices. I have heard really good things about the HAF series.

Lian-Li has always made top-of-the-line cases, and you pay for them too.

When it comes to looks, it is all in the eye of the beholder. I find the current line of designer cases to be lacking to the point of hideousness.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

All of those make decent cases. Choice is really personal preference. Pick one you like with the features you require and is within you budget. I prefer the smooth, clean look in my cases (such as the Antec Sonata or Coolermaster Elite lines) Others may prefer theirs to be more showy with cutouts and lighting.


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

air flow is what i want the most.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Can you get a coolermaster HAF X? Look into it.


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

It would be out of budget.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

8reaper said:


> It would be out of budget.


Can you tell us what your budget is, we can then try and make a list of best cases for that price range.


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

75$-100$ i guess
i was from India


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have an antec 1200 case 3 120mm fans at the front, 2 120mm fans at the back 1 200mm fan at the top 1 optional 120mm fan at the side all can be controlled via the knobs next to the corresponding fans.

Air filters allow you to clean dust out without much dust getting on the fans

The air flow is great.

I have core 2 duo E8400 which at stock is 3GHz but with my tuniq tower cpu cooler and the case fans my cpu is overclocked to 4GHz at idle my cpu runs at 37 degrees c and at full load 52 degrees c unless its winter where it might get as hot as 58 degrees c.

The case will definatley fit the cards you mention plus much more.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

Have you looked at the coolermaster HAF 922? It's at the top end of your price range.


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!
Theitdepot - Computer Cabinets
these may give an idea of price.I want spend around 6000Rs.
Suggest me please.


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

@MrDan
We need add a 200 mm fan to it.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.theitdepot.com/details-Cooler+Master+HAF912+Gaming+Cabinet+(RC-912-KWN1)_C5P9364.html

I suggest that and then buy fans for the empty slots. To fit big graphics cards in it you will need to move 2 hdd slots but that not a problem.


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

will go for it. Thanks


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

Found 912 advanced with 2x200mm fans at a little lesser price than 922.
Please suggest which one to go for?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its you choice go for the ones with highest CFM


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

Where/how to find CFM?


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

Both have 2x200mm and 1x120 at same RPM and dba.
922 is bigger in size and have bigger optional fans(200mm,120/140mm) for the extra cost.
912 adv has optional fan(120/140mm)ssd slot,usb 3
I think graphic card is the one that goes to high temp and 922 has side 200mm optional will it cool the graphic card well?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it should say what the cfm is in the specs of the fans. CFM is how good the air flow is, the higher the better.


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

They have same fans i guess same cfm then.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the 922 is better. I thought you were talking about optional fans for it not the actual case.


----------



## 8reaper (May 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot for bearing with my questions/doubts.
i'm selecting 922 then.


----------

